# Need some help with magazines



## RickRS (Dec 28, 2011)

As a new Kindle user I find the advice for magazines a little confusing.

What I would like to do is add those I have print subscriptions for to the Kindle when they are available as a freebie.  Entertainment Weekly and This Old House, two subscriptions I already have, were easy enough; found the EW and TOH apps in the app store, downloaded, registered my subscription number and ready to rock and roll.

I have print subscriptions to Atlantic Monthly, Rolling Stone, Car and Driver, and Southern Living.  I hear from threads on the board that Atlantic and Southern Living have free Kindle issues for print subscribers but I can't figure out how to set these up.  
Found nothing on Atlantic Monthly's website on what to do to get the Kindle version.  Anyone know how to do this?

It would be helpful to have a sticky with a list of free Kindle magazines from print subscriptions and directions on where to go and how to setup for all us newbies joining after the Christmas season.

Thanks, all


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's entirely possible that for the publications you reference, there is no connection between the Kindle edition and the print edition.  In other words, if you want to subscribe on Kindle/Fire, just do so and then cancel the print subscription.  There's also a difference between subscriptions sold through the Kindle "Newsstand" and those sold as "apps". . . . .

In the mean time, if you've discovered magazines that do have a link up, feel free to start a thread with information about how to do so.  I'm sure it will be of use to members.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 28, 2011)

Did get lucky, Southern Living DOES have an app on Amazon. Found it when searching Amazon from my computer, didn't find it in the Kindle's store app list. 
 _(fixed non-working link. Betsy)_.

Southern Living's site has a "Tablet Edition" link on the main page and that took me over to links to get started, as well:
http://subscription-assets.southernliving.com/prod/assets/themes/magazines/SUBS/templates/velocity/site/sl-dp2011/lp.html?xid=sl.comlandingpage

Car and Driver has a app but not Kindle compatable, so not sure what to do there. Emailed customer service at Atlantic and Rolling Stone to see what they could offer.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 28, 2011)

Rolling Stone's response: use Zinio or Nook.

So can the Nook for Tablets app work on a Fire?  Not sure if I want to pay for Zinio.

Also have print subscription to Bon Appetit; they tell me to download from Amazon's Appstore.  Only problem, search turn up nothing from Bon Appetit, only than magazine subscriptions.  No app.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the magazine in the kindle store. Optimized for Fire. 90 day free trial.

The Nook ereader app for android can be sideloaded on the Fire but is not available in Amazon's Android Appstore.

And here's Rolling Stone: 

Also optimized for Fire -- not even available on eInk Kindles -- with a 14 day free trial.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann, but those are Kindle magazine subscriptions.  I already have the print subscription and do not want to convert to Kindle only (the wife insist on print subscription for her).  I'm only interested in getting the apps that allow those mags that offer both print and Kindle.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

RickRS said:


> Rolling Stone's response: use Zinio or Nook.
> 
> So can the Nook for Tablets app work on a Fire? Not sure if I want to pay for Zinio.


I have the Nook app on my Fire - haven't tried to put a magazine on it though because I don't have any magazine subscriptions from B&N. You don't have to pay for Zinio - you can get the Android Zinio app free on Zinio's website. (There's a version in Amazon's app store but it isn't marked as being compatible with the Fire - but I've got it on my Fire from Zinio's website.) Either way, though, I suspect you'd have to pay again for the digital subscription, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess it's nice if you get some digital access with a print subscription.  But for the magazines I read, I will maybe try them out on Digital and if I like them that way, I'll switch the subscription -- i.e. cancel the print subscription for a refund and subscribe digitally.  Or not -- depends on the cost I guess.  I will say that the ones that are set up for the Fire specifically work very nicely. . .you can see the layout but can also click to view the article only.  Though you also get the ads which are a thing I could do without.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

RickRS said:


> Thanks, Ann, but those are Kindle magazine subscriptions. I already have the print subscription and do not want to convert to Kindle only (the wife insist on print subscription for her). I'm only interested in getting the apps that allow those mags that offer both print and Kindle.


I hear you on this. Hubby wants paper. So I tend to only get magazines and newspapers on my devices that offer free digital with subscription, too.

Betsy


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Are the magazines pretty close to what the paper version is like?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pitbullandfire said:


> Are the magazines pretty close to what the paper version is like?


Generally, it depends. 

Some are not at all. . . .like my Washington Post subscription is absolutely NOT laid out like the paper. Which I like. It does seem to have all the articles, but not ads or box scores or stuff like that. Oh, and no comics or crossword puzzle. BUT, on the Fire it has the active links to web content which does NOT show up when it's delivered to one of my eInk Kindles.

Now the TV Guide, on the other hand, which is optimized for the Fire -- and I can't even get it on the eInk devices -- IS laid out like it is on paper. . .you can double tap to zoom in or switch to text mode to just read the articles one after another without seeing layout. The thing to do is, if there's a magazine you want to try, just subscribe. You get 14 days free -- at least -- which should be time enough to figure out if it's for you.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 28, 2011)

pitbullandfire said:


> Are the magazines pretty close to what the paper version is like?


The experience I had with This Old House's, Southern Living's and Entertainment Weekly's was very nice. The entire magazine appeared to be there; all the photos, all the content, and even the ads. You can use the Table of Contents and jump right to the articles or just flip thru the pages in order by side swiping. Content is organized for Fire, so two pages might be used to display what was on a dual columns on a single page of print, but all nicely done. Since the photos are a major part of these magazine's content, the Fire's color capability works hand-in-glove for these.

Thanks for the tip on Zinio app being available for free at their site, Meemo. I'll see if I can dig up a mini USB cable to do my first sideloads.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

RickRS said:


> Thanks for the tip on Zinio app being available for free at their site, Meemo. I'll see if I can dig up a mini USB cable to do my first sideloads.


As far as I can tell, the Zinio app is only available through the Android Market through Zinio's site? Which I can't access as I don't have an Android phone?

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As far as I can tell, the Zinio app is only available through the Android Market through Zinio's site? Which I can't access as I don't have an Android phone?
> 
> Betsy


You can download from their website - I can't remember where I read about it, but I did it and it works fine - not as many features as on my iPad (doesn't have the free articles that the iPad version does) but it's good with my 2 subscriptions. 
http://www.jotform.com/form/13185032229


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> You can download from their website - I can't remember where I read about it, but I did it and it works fine - not as many features as on my iPad (doesn't have the free articles that the iPad version does) but it's good with my 2 subscriptions.
> http://www.jotform.com/form/13185032229


Thanks, Meemo. The link on their website led to the Android Market, but the link you provided worked.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

You bet - I'd posted it back on Nov 20, but that's long-buried now with all the Fire Talk.


----------

